# Histoire des Martyrs -- Jean Crespin



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2007)

_Histoire des Martyrs_ by Jean Crespin is available online (in French) here.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 2, 2007)

Merci, mon ami! C'est si bon.


----------



## lololong (Oct 2, 2007)

Merci pour ce site. Je vais justement etudier cette partie de l'histoire avec mes enfants cette annee. J'ai hate de lire ce livre en francais, ce qui me replonge dans ma langue natale.


----------

